# instalacion de hilo musical



## rob123 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y os pido un poko de paciencia conmigo, ya ke no soy muy entendido...
El tema es ke quiero hacer una instalación de hilo musical en casa, con un amplificador de home cinema y unos altavoces, tengo 4 habitaciones y me gustarìa poder controlar el volumen de cada altavoz por separado, no quiero komprar una soluciòn comercial ( tipo egi) os pedirìa un poko de información acerca del tipo de altavoces y material ke necesito, muchas gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Nov 3, 2005)

Hola,

Para poder colocar altavoces lejos del amplificador y en tu caso con control de volumen en cada altavoz, se utilizan transformadores de elevación, que en su primario tienen 4 u 8 ohmios de acuerdo al la impedancia de salida del amplificador, y en su secundario una impedancia mayor a 200 ohmios.

El transformador tiene 2 funciones, la primera es mantener la impedancia de salida constante, y la segunda elevar el voltaje de tal forma que las perdidas ocacionadas por la distancia sean minimas. (Esta es la teoria detrás de las lineas de distribución electrica tienen en la estacion generadora transformadores que elevan el voltaje de unos 13000 voltios a 330000 voltios, para luego tirar tendidos de varios cientos de kilómetros hacia los centros de distribución donde bajan de nuevo el voltaje hasta los 110 0 220 voltios, con perdidas minimas ya que 1000 o 2000 voltios que se pierdan en 330000 no se sienten)

La idea es poner un transformador elevador en la salida del amplificador y otro transformador reductor en el altavoz, en donde por medio de un potenciometro en serie con el altavos podrás ajustar el volumen deseado. Cabe anotar que este montaje es para pequeñas potencias, algo así como sonido ambiental, ya que el potenciometro normal no permite una potencia mayor a 1 watio. Además el sonido no es el mas fiel ya que el transformador es un filtro natural de las altas frecuencias.

En el adjunto te muestro como hacer el montaje.

Saludos,
Li-ion.


----------



## rob123 (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok, muchas gracias, te agradezco sinceramente el dibujo y la rapidez en la respuesta.


----------



## al9 (Dic 12, 2005)

Hola.
vale, pero si queremos insertar un control amplificado en cada habitación ¿como lo hacemos?. Esto nos aproxima a las soluciones comerciales (por cierto, algo caras).
Aparte de poner un pequeño aplificador en cada habitación el problema puede ser el adaptar bien las líneas para no meter ruido en el sistema, que al amplificarlo puede ser fatal (por la mala calidad).
¿alguna idea de cómo hacerlo o si alguien conoce cómo funciona un equipo de hilo musical comercial? ¿hay algún "kit"?
Saludos.


----------



## Marcelo (Dic 12, 2005)

Hola al9,

Si estás usando transformadores de audio como los que están indicados en el esquema, no debería haber ningún problema en amplificar la señal del secundario. El mismo transformador te funciona como filtro, aislándote el parlante del sistema.
Pudieras adaptarle cualquier amplificador de audio monoaural de relativa buena calidad.

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## al9 (Dic 28, 2005)

Ok, me parece bien el uso de los transformadores, pero no hará falta que sean muy grandes pues vamos a amplificar a la salida.

-¿Que impedancias recomendais?
-¿La impedancia de la fuente deberia ser 3 veces menor para adaptar impedancias no?
-¿la línea de transmisión con par trenzado o coaxial?

Puedo disponer de unos transformadores de señal de 50/120ohms (de un equipo viejo) ¿servirian? 

Ya cuento que junto a la fuente de sonido habrá que poner otro preamplificador. 

Y la última pregunta: ¿conoceis algún amplificador con control digital? (no me gustan los potenciómetros)

....Si sale algo bueno de esto ya publicaré el esquema...
Gracias.


----------

